
The Great CEO Within: How to build a category-killing company from the ground up - rmason
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ZJZbv4J6FZ8Dnb0JuMhJxTnwl-dwqx5xl0s65DE3wO8/mobilebasic
======
kornish
This is the same guide by Matt Mochary (an excellent executive coach) that was
posted last week. It seems to have been retitled.

Original thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17446839](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17446839)

------
baxtr
Second google doc book I see trending on HN within a week. I was kinda annoyed
by the first one, so I printed it as PDF and then converted it to an ePub.
Typeset is not perfect, but I prefer it over an google doc because I can read
it now cross-devices offline in my favorite ebook reader.

~~~
Jonovono
This is the same one (unless I missed a different one)

~~~
baxtr
You’re right :/ same one ... got intrigued by the different sounding title

------
eugeniub
Step one: Publish a book on Google Docs, the most stable book publishing
platform on the internet.

------
mrdrozdov
How can we download this file?

~~~
israrkhan
Go a level up from the provided link i.e.
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ZJZbv4J6FZ8Dnb0JuMhJxTnw...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ZJZbv4J6FZ8Dnb0JuMhJxTnwl-
dwqx5xl0s65DE3wO8) and choose Fil->SaveAs to download in desired format.

~~~
fartcannon
Can it be done without logging in?

